# How do I view hidden Files?



## Neozzz (Nov 30, 2001)

How do i view hidden files in OS 9.2.1?


----------



## RacerX (Dec 1, 2001)

I use ResEdit. You can change them by using the "get info" in the file menu of ResEdit.

BE CAREFUL... ResEdit can be a very unforgiving program!


----------



## JJJ (Dec 25, 2001)

From the Finder start Sherlock 2. Command + F. Then in the dialogue box click Edit. From the more search options under Advanced Options heading click is invisible and run your search. Better yet, goto www.versiontracker.com and search for FileBuddy. This app can show you all the invisible files you have and it allows easy  manipulation of them, make visible, delete etc, etc.


----------

